# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  extraordinary porn star real dolls

## qiouxdoll

The Chinese sex doll factory has published this extraordinary porn star real dolls.

They are also based on American stars Tasha Reign and Emma Hix. Ella was made using 3D scanning, and the boss claimed it was the tallest sex doll on the market.

----------

